# Simple bike ride



## Biker man (1 Sep 2021)

I think it was President John F Kennedy who said nothing gives as much pleasure as a simple bicycle ride .So true for me how about you all.


----------



## Cycleops (1 Sep 2021)

Just like the HG Wells quote below, only he didn’t actually say it, but he was a keen cyclist.
For my part it just makes happy.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Sep 2021)

I like a nice bike ride - don't really like hills - the 'sense of triumph' thing doesn't work for me on bikes which is one reason I got an ebike!

I would prefer walking up a decent mountain but asthma, knees and tendons generally don't agree anymore

or the feeling of a windsurfer and sailing dinghy catching the wind just right and rising onto the plane
in a nice warn sea - obviously - far too cold around here!


----------



## Biker man (1 Sep 2021)

Quite agree with you a nice simple ride not trying to break records just plain and simple enjoyment


----------



## fossyant (1 Sep 2021)

I just wish I could get the 'not killing myself' out of my system. Unfortunately, it's still programmed in from days as a club cyclist and time triallist. I find it impossible not to push hard. Yesterday's commute, off road along the canal, was still mainly above any ebike assist speed. The slow sections were just due to negotiating junctions and pedestrians.

Must try and slow down.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> I just wish I could get the 'not killing myself' out of my system. Unfortunately, it's still programmed in from days as a club cyclist and time triallist. I find it impossible not to push hard. Yesterday's commute, off road along the canal, was still mainly above any ebike assist speed. The slow sections were just due to negotiating junctions and pedestrians.
> 
> Must try and slow down.


Yes its not easy trying to leave something in the tank, been failing miserably at that for 40 odd years so don't think it will change anytime soon


----------



## fossyant (1 Sep 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Yes its not easy trying to leave something in the tank, been failing miserably at that for 40 odd years so don't think it will change anytime soon



It also doesn't help that the folk I ride with are just as bad. The only group that isn't is a local MTB group. Although I'm slowest down hill, but can kill most of them up hill.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> I just wish I could get the 'not killing myself' out of my system. Unfortunately, it's still programmed in from days as a club cyclist and time triallist. I find it impossible not to push hard. Yesterday's commute, off road along the canal, was still mainly above any ebike assist speed. The slow sections were just due to negotiating junctions and pedestrians.
> 
> Must try and slow down.


Funny it's the other way round with me. I went riding earlier in the year with a very fast friend who I rarely ride with - he lives the other side of the country. I put in a series of days (on a loaded bike) at speeds way above anything I can ever do normally, my Garmin was inundating me with "fastest ever 40k" messages. Now I'm back riding on my own I'm down to trundle speed again and even if I go out and deliberately try to get a shift on, the speed soon drifts down to trundle speed.

(Edit. Just noticed this is the ebikes forum. Apologies for butting in, but I guess we all enjoy riding our bikes)


----------



## Biker man (1 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Funny it's the other way round with me. I went riding earlier in the year with a very fast friend who I rarely ride with - he lives the other side of the country. I put in a series of days (on a loaded bike) at speeds way above anything I can ever do normally, my Garmin was inundating me with "fastest ever 40k" messages. Now I'm back riding on my own I'm down to trundle speed again and even if I go out and deliberately try to get a shift on, the speed soon drifts down to trundle speed.
> 
> (Edit. Just noticed this is the ebikes forum. Apologies for butting in, but I guess we all enjoy riding our bikes)


----------



## Biker man (1 Sep 2021)

I've got a friend who likes to ride fast why I don't know I just like to enjoy the ride without killing myself another friend who has a ebike never gets it out of eco power says he wants the workout why he bought a ebike baffles me I guess we are all different.


----------



## carpiste (1 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> I just wish I could get the 'not killing myself' out of my system. Unfortunately, it's still programmed in from days as a club cyclist and time triallist. I find it impossible not to push hard. Yesterday's commute, off road along the canal, was still mainly above any ebike assist speed. The slow sections were just due to negotiating junctions and pedestrians.
> 
> *Must try and slow down*.


Don`t slow down! Never slow down for the sake of it... soon enough it will just happen naturally! 



Dogtrousers said:


> Funny it's the other way round with me. I went riding earlier in the year with a very fast friend who I rarely ride with - he lives the other side of the country. I put in a series of days (on a loaded bike) at speeds way above anything I can ever do normally, my Garmin was inundating me with "fastest ever 40k" messages. Now I'm back riding on my own I'm down to trundle speed again and even if I go out and deliberately try to get a shift on, the speed soon drifts down to trundle speed.
> 
> (Edit. Just noticed this is the ebikes forum. * Apologies for butting in, but I guess we all enjoy riding our bikes*)


Don`t apologise for butting in! It`s a cycling forum... you still have to ride and use your legs on an e-bike.


----------



## KnittyNorah (1 Sep 2021)

I was planning on getting an e-bike - but couldn't find one small enough for me at under 5ft. So I bought a Dahon folder with loads of adjustment ,and the idea that I could get a electric wheel conversion kit if I needed it. 

Well, for the first time in my long life, I now live in what I call 'the flatlands' and to be honest, I'm increasingly coming to the conclusion that an e-bike would be overkill. I _like _trundling along the towpaths and cycle paths round here, or getting the bus or train to the seaside and cycling along the traffic-free 'front'. I've even sorted out a pleasantly trundle-able route to the supermarket! If I lived where there were any hills of any consequence _at all, _I'd be wiring up my motor and charging my battery right this very minute, as trundling _uphill _is not in my life's plan at more than three-score years and ten - but the 'hills' round here are such that even my elderly legs - only one of which is in full working order! - can cope with them, whether on the bike or on my feet for a short push. So the e-bike conversion kit idea is being pushed further away ... I was thinking, initially, maybe for Christmas. Now I'm thinking, maybe next spring ... no hurry - and that's how I like my cycling now!


----------



## Biker man (2 Sep 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> I was planning on getting an e-bike - but couldn't find one small enough for me at under 5ft. So I bought a Dahon folder with loads of adjustment ,and the idea that I could get a electric wheel conversion kit if I needed it.
> 
> Well, for the first time in my long life, I now live in what I call 'the flatlands' and to be honest, I'm increasingly coming to the conclusion that an e-bike would be overkill. I _like _trundling along the towpaths and cycle paths round here, or getting the bus or train to the seaside and cycling along the traffic-free 'front'. I've even sorted out a pleasantly trundle-able route to the supermarket! If I lived where there were any hills of any consequence _at all, _I'd be wiring up my motor and charging my battery right this very minute, as trundling _uphill _is not in my life's plan at more than three-score years and ten - but the 'hills' round here are such that even my elderly legs - only one of which is in full working order! - can cope with them, whether on the bike or on my feet for a short push. So the e-bike conversion kit idea is being pushed further away ... I was thinking, initially, maybe for Christmas. Now I'm thinking, maybe next spring ... no hurry - and that's how I like my cycling now!


I am the same age and plus I used to live on flatland but would still use a ebike you can ride farther and sweat free where I live now I certainly need a ebike one with plenty of strength.


----------



## KnittyNorah (2 Sep 2021)

Biker man said:


> I am the same age and plus I used to live on flatland but would still use a ebike you can ride farther and sweat free where I live now I certainly need a ebike one with plenty of strength.



You're probably be able to find one to fit you adequately! Try that being a 4ft 10.5" woman (that half inch is very important!) ...


----------



## Biker man (2 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> Don`t slow down! Never slow down for the sake of it... soon enough it will just happen naturally!
> 
> 
> Don`t apologise for butting in! It`s a cycling forum... you still have to ride and use your legs on an e-bike.


If you can make it easier then all the better 🙂


----------



## kayakerles (2 Sep 2021)

Biker man said:


> I think it was President John F Kennedy who said nothing gives as much pleasure as a simple bicycle ride .So true for me how about you all.


So totally agree, @Biker Man, that's my “go to” speed and mindset. Nice and easy and enjoy the ride and the outdoors. At 65 years old, and not part of any club, I rarely feel the need to push myself to exhaustion, but do it now and then for the fun of it. Even though I track my rides, I usually do it for the mileage, not for the time. I do not pause my tracker when I stop to take pictures of wildlife or interesting things along the way. As with sailing, the enjoyment is in the journey, not in reaching the destination.

I also totally agree with @ebikeerwidnes about the feel of wind in sails, either sailing dinghies or windsurfers. I have owned and had loads of fun with both. When the wind fills a sail just right, a smile instantly comes to your face. But now no longer living near any large bodies of water, I am very happy with nice trails and safe roads to ride bikes on.

Share some pics sometime. My pics from this side of the pond are never as beautiful and interesting as those from your side. They are always welcome and enjoyable.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Sep 2021)

Out on greenways today. A full 45km of them. Great to be out with no sounds of traffic. Just nature and my wheels on the gravel or tarmac (unmolested by motorised vehicles) below. They are part of my Greenways 100 audax event running in a couple of weeks. Total distance today 115km.


----------



## Biker man (2 Sep 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Out on greenways today. A full 45km of them. Great to be out with no sounds of traffic. Just nature and my wheels on the gravel or tarmac (unmolested by motorised vehicles) below. They are part of my Greenways 100 audax event running in a couple of weeks. Total distance today 115km.
> 
> View attachment 607296
> View attachment 607297





KnittyNorah said:


> You're probably be able to find one to fit you adequately! Try that being a 4ft 10.5" woman (that half inch is very important!) ...


So I have been told 😁😁😁a few times and


Ming the Merciless said:


> Out on greenways today. A full 45km of them. Great to be out with no sounds of traffic. Just nature and my wheels on the gravel or tarmac (unmolested by motorised vehicles) below. They are part of my Greenways 100 audax event running in a couple of weeks. Total distance today 115km.
> 
> View attachment 607296
> View attachment 607297


Well done Ming keep biking.


----------

